

Apple’s Map app could raise antitrust concerns - sew
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/10/06/business/apples-map-app-could-raise-antitrust-concerns.html?hp&pagewanted=all&_r=0

======
haberdasher
"Apple customers who want Google maps can readily switch to an Android phone."

Does the author not realize that this is patently false? Most people are on
2-year contracts, no?

